# Survey on Trex composite decking



## TC1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Would like to know if anyone out there has installed the Trex Brasillia within the last year that has had problems with it. Scratching, splitting, severe discoloration. I'm trying to figure out if there was a bad batch out there...Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

TC1 said:


> Would like to know if anyone out there has installed the Trex Brasillia within the last year that has had problems with it. Scratching, splitting, severe discoloration. I'm trying to figure out if there was a bad batch out there...Thanks


Are you asking because you have had problems with the material?


----------



## TC1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh Yes


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...I'm not sure what you are searching for
If it is internet ammo, that usually doesn't hold much water when it comes to dis-agreements with manufacturers

I'm assuming you have complained to Trex?


----------



## TC1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, that is the frustrating part the Trex Rep. came out said we did everything correctly as did the lumber salesman but when they sent everything to the higher power they said we sank the screws which we didn't. I'm just trying to find out as much information as I can.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

TC1 said:


> Yes, that is the frustrating part the Trex Rep. came out said we did everything correctly as did the lumber salesman but when they sent everything to the higher power they said we sank the screws which we didn't. I'm just trying to find out as much information as I can.


Why don't you post some pictures of it for us, especially the screws that they had issues over.


----------



## Tank (Jul 28, 2007)

lets see the pictures...


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 28, 2006)

Just this morning Ive read 3 or 4 threads on problems with trex. Trust me its not a bad batch....


----------



## Barry M (Feb 28, 2007)

Tell them what you really think Charlie :wink:


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 28, 2006)

Barry M said:


> Tell them what you really think Charlie :wink:


WOOD! WOOD! WOOD!
pressure treated!
cedar!
ipe!


----------



## lizrodelli (Sep 26, 2007)

*Same Problem!*

I have Trex Brasilia and have had nothing but problems. The mold is everywhere.......it stains if a leaf falls on it, it has started to show signs of warping and all Trex has to say is that the deck was not installed properly. I am now looking into a class action lawsuit. If anyone is interested in joining us, please contact me directly at [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## hardwood_decks (Sep 27, 2007)

It seems that composite decking companies have spent millions of dollars advertising their products instead of spending money and time testing their products, thats why everyone things its low maintenance - their advertising works but their products don't!

I would never install a composite deck because I don't want to deal with the complaints and problems that every composite decking material has. I only use hardwood deck materials because certain species can last 40+ years with no splitting, no cracking, no cupping, no warping, no splinters, NO SCRATCHES, and NO MOLD. The only OPTIONAL maintenance that you may want to do is apply a UV Inhibitor like Messmers so the sun does not bleach the wood that way you can keep the rich exotic look of the wood. If you don't apply the UV Inhibitor the wood will turn a natural silver color which some homeowners want anyway. The UV Inhibitor is about as easy as spreading warm butter on a hot roll! The decking materials I usually work with are Ipe Decking , Cumaru Decking , Garapa Decking , and Tigerwood Decking which is my personal favorite.

By the way when you install decks that look this good you typically get so many referrals you won't be able to handle it.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Just today while in the local home center, I went over to the Trex and ran my fingernail over it. I was able to leave a scratch. Now what would it look like after children get done playing on it or you moving the furniture around or people getting up out of chairs by sliding them slightly rearward? Hmmmm.

Now besides cleaning it well two times a year, count on removing the scratches or staining it twice a year. "Maintenance Free" ???????

If all composites are like this, count me out.

I took a look at the "Tigerwood". Now that is nice.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Moved this from the site help forum... hopefully that's OK with everyone.


----------



## maggies1 (Feb 14, 2008)

In Sept. 05, we purchased trex decking, 206 2x6x16 boards, great looking decks, Oppss! now it is bubbling, and falling apart. We installed it ourselves according to the trex policy and proceedures for doing so, now we have over $8,000.00 worth of junk on our deck. Trex will replace the boards, the screws after the fact, and the original cost of labor for installation. They will not cover the cost of removing the defective material, we are concerned about damage to our sub-structure. Interestingly enough Trex has stated "its profit was hurt by a $45 million increase to a product defect reserve for the replacement of decking material manufactued at it's Nevada plant between 2003 and 2006". They also settled a suit in 2004 but continued to sell this product, stating in their advertising that "you can do it" now they tell us that our decking was not "contractor" installed. So we are now out financially. I would never have done this project if we had known what a mess was ahead of us.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks hardwood decks. I am planning my spring deck project in my head and have been considering Ipe or Mahogany. I now have a few more things to look at! Way cool. Thanks!


----------



## mcd (Feb 21, 2008)

*Trex decomposing*

I am having the exact same expereince with my Trex deck also installed in 2005. I have gotten no cooperation from the Trex Company on this issue. This problem is apprently wide spread. Does anyone know of a class action or group action?


----------



## jpiette (Feb 28, 2008)

*Compare Ipe Decking , Cumaru Decking , Garapa Decking , and Tigerwood Decking*

About to install planks onto deck we just built. OK, we won't use composites, but can you go over the differences between the materials you recommend: Ipe Decking , Cumaru Decking , Garapa Decking , and Tigerwood Decking ? Why did you pick Tigerwood over the others? How hard is it to install?






hardwood_decks said:


> It seems that composite decking companies have spent millions of dollars advertising their products instead of spending money and time testing their products, thats why everyone things its low maintenance - their advertising works but their products don't!
> 
> I would never install a composite deck because I don't want to deal with the complaints and problems that every composite decking material has. I only use hardwood deck materials because certain species can last 40+ years with no splitting, no cracking, no cupping, no warping, no splinters, NO SCRATCHES, and NO MOLD. The only OPTIONAL maintenance that you may want to do is apply a UV Inhibitor like Messmers so the sun does not bleach the wood that way you can keep the rich exotic look of the wood. If you don't apply the UV Inhibitor the wood will turn a natural silver color which some homeowners want anyway. The UV Inhibitor is about as easy as spreading warm butter on a hot roll! The decking materials I usually work with are Ipe Decking , Cumaru Decking , Garapa Decking , and Tigerwood Decking which is my personal favorite.
> 
> By the way when you install decks that look this good you typically get so many referrals you won't be able to handle it.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

jpiette - Hardwood decking can be as simple as installing other materials but you have other options than just screwing it down. If you screw it down it may require pre-drilling a pilot hole. I wouldn't go that route. You are putting down a premium product and you want a premium look. That premium look involves no visible fasteners. There are many options. Here is one I am familiar with.

http://www.ebty.com/
Which can be bought online at http://www.mcfeelys.com/deck-construction

Googling "hidden deck fasteners" comes up with a bunch more options.


----------



## TC1 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Homeowner - 0 Trex - Too many*

Well I finally got word after trying for 20 months that *TREX* will not pay for the labor to replace the deck...They sent a check to the lumber yard to cover for new material but will not pay to have it replaced. I apparently will have to dig into my own pocket. I had 2 reps from *TREX* out to see there product since it was installed and they both said it was a bad batch (I wished I had a recorder) they however told me today it was basically my fault, that I shouldn't have installed it in the first place (some had blisters on them) and that part is true I will give them that *I SHOULD NEVER HAVE USED TREX*, because they won't stand behind there product. Every single butt joint has now split and the color of the deck has completely changed, not just faded but changed. :furious: I will never use there product again...


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeeez am I glad I read this thread!!!!




--pete


----------



## chalk_hill (Oct 6, 2008)

To provide a contrasting view; I have been installing composite decks (mostly Trex) since the stuff was invented, and wood decks since 1980. I've tried a lot of stuff and seen numerous wonder products rise in a flurry of advertising and vanish soon after. 

Nothing looks as good as a *new *wood deck - I'm a wood guy and no polymer will ever match the luxurious sensations of fresh wood. But sun, dry air and dirt destroy wood - most especially when it is horizontal and walked on. Show me a ten year old wood deck that is still flat smooth and pretty and I guarantee you that the owner is a slave to his deck.

Out west, once you get away from the ocean, wood just doesn't hold up. Period. You will never get a splinter from a composite deck, and you'll never have to sand or refinish it. That's why composites have taken hold in the marketplace.

Trex has the bulk of that market and I guess they made a LOT of decking between 2002 and 2005 and enough of it was made wrong that they now have an expensive chore on their hands.

My experience has been that if you refuse to accept their offer of replacement material only and hold out for the cost of labor as well, that they will step up.

The only defect they are warranting is the deterioration (surface delamination) and as far as I know this hasn't been seen in their railing systems, just the deck material.


----------



## paddle rose (Apr 13, 2010)

We have had trex decking since 1998-and very excited the first year and then all hell broke loose. We had spotting, mold, silver particles popping out. Our deck is about 15" x 30" -pretty big right? I did get a hold of a rep and he came out and personnaly sprayed what smelled like bleach but said it was specal product to help with trex decking-long story short-our deck looks like crap...it is now light gray (after power washing yesterday) but nice big black dots gallore. Mold is gone or rather it is a dfferent color now. I have read that their is a class action suit-anyone know about this? I am interested in getting my 15k back some how!!

Are you getting the silver materials popping out?


----------

